# Laptop Keyboard Replacement



## py3ak (Nov 10, 2011)

For reasons I would rather not get into, it would be convenient to replace the keyboard on my Toshiba laptop. Is this next to impossible to do? The cost of the replacement keyboard is reasonable, but I'm afraid paying for a repair would not be as reasonable.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Nov 10, 2011)

PM me with your model number.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 10, 2011)

Never mind, I'm told it just breathed its last.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 10, 2011)

switch to a mac next time. Good warentees, good computers.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 10, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> switch to a mac next time. Good warentees, good computers.



Heh. I had a Mac and they weren't interested in replacing a keyboard for reasons one wouldn't want to get into. . . .

Too bad it breathed its last, Ruben. I've had success replacing a monitor, hard drive, and a keyboard on a well used Toshiba laptop. It still works after being completely gutted meatball-modified three times. Basic tools needed are a Swiss Army knife, a micro-sized Phillips screwdriver, and a little crow bar.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have a little crowbar. I'll speak to Alfred.

You're thinking a chromebook would be enough, Josh, but you are forgetting how constant combat has a tendency to fatten fingers.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 10, 2011)

So I took the keyboard off: and then the laptop started up fine.

Is it possible that some keyboard glitch was creating other problems?


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 10, 2011)

Possible, especially if the keyboard had been soaked in something. It could be the Ctl-Alt-Del keys were all triggering. Your computer wouldn't want to start if that was going on.


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 10, 2011)

I could tell you the long saga of my husband's netbook's keyboard, but suffice it to say that in the end after all kinds of trouble it seemed to sort itself out again. Just don't thump your computer whilst trying to fix the problem...


----------



## Wayne (Nov 11, 2011)

Override that keyboard -- hook up another via one of the USB ports:

Bamboo Keyboard and Mouse | GeekAlerts

All your friends will be _green_ with envy.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a key "go bad" on my Toshiba laptop a couple of years ago (the support peg under the key broke, which meant it was impossible to type the letter). Took it to a local place run by a bunch of Russians; they put in a new keyboard and had me out in less than 10 minutes. I think the whole thing was $50 (parts and labor).


----------



## py3ak (Nov 11, 2011)

We are woefully undersupplied with Russians, I'm afraid.


----------



## PointingToChrist (Nov 11, 2011)

Replacing a keyboard on a laptop is a fairly easy thing to do. In the same way you took off the keyboard, you'd put the new one in. Best to have a manual with you from the website, and be careful putting in the plastic ribbon (so you don't bend/snap it)


----------

